# Diplazium subsinuatum fern in a terrarium?



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I just acquired a rather full pot of it, it looks almost like a terrestrial Microgramma with the longest frond so far being 4-5" and so dense you can't even see the soil, seems to form a carpet. I'm having a heck of a time finding info on it though, friends have found me these two links in addition to what I found on google Diplazium subsinuatum (Wallich ex Hooker & Greville) Tagawa Diplazium subsinuatum - Hortipedia. Has anyone ever worked with this fern? Everyone I have asked so far has never heard of it. It seems like it has potential as a terrarium fern, likes it moist and shady, is evergreen, and stays small.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

what about the Fern Society?? There are plenty of people who may be able to help...or direct you to the proper place...


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

send some to me and I will test it for you


----------



## gnathaniel (Mar 26, 2013)

Bonnie, this blog has some info about habitat and culture. The author, Tom, posts as KyushuCalanthe on the slippertalk orchid forum, I bet he'd be happy to talk with you about terrarium suitability. Very nice fern! I hope it does well for you.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

In a terrarium I would say mounted. Nothing says it can't be in dirt also since it scrambles through feaf litter on the forest floor and rocks.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Judy, I actually won it in the raffle for the fern society, though no one there knew what it was or had seen it before heh. Thanks for that link Nat, I think I know what I'll try potting it in now, some great info in there. I don't really think it would do well mounted Arman, the rhizomes are pretty far under the dirt, and they don't seem like they would hold up well exposed, but who knows.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

What a cool plant!

The AFS page on Facebook can be helpful...

https://www.facebook.com/groups/415801335108483/?fref=ts


----------



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

Where do you even find something like this?


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Most of my rare stuff is from going out and meeting rare plant collectors, ebay has gotten to pricey >.< For anyone interested in playing around with a piece of it, I have 2 small pots up on the trading section of the forum.


----------



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

I wish we had more of those up her in MN.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Bonnie...I just love ferns... how is that fern doing for you...keep me in mind if you want to sell some...I lost the label from Manuran of a creeping fern that I would love to get more of....perhaps you would know the name. Am working on a list of plants from you...but seems like time just goes and goes.... Where in the world was a plant auction of ferns??? Or was that an online one??


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Judy, so far mine in the greenhouse is doing very well, each pot has put up at least 1-2 new fronds. I got two pieces of it to people that were going to put it in vivariums, so will have to check in with them later to see how it is doing. The plant raffle was at the local fern society meeting. We had another meeting last night, but nothing viv suitable, all big sword, tree, and staghorn ferns. No idea what Manuran's fern would have been, you'll have to check with him.


----------

